# billing for educational visits about injections



## Colliemom (Jul 30, 2008)

Our office is trying to work out the logistics of moving injection visits from the PAs to the MRCC nurses. The issue that has come up is that some of the injection visits are actually teaching visits when a patient starts a drug like humira or interferon ... typically a PA will see the patient for about one hour, during which time they will teach the patient how to use the drug and give themselves shots. 

Can anyone tell us how other practices bill for these educational visits, so we can determine whether it is something that our MRCC nurses can bill for?


----------



## scorrado (Jul 30, 2008)

We always have our nurses do the teaching. You can only bill a 99211 though but that frees up your PA's to see other patients which is better use of their time since you can bill more for their services.  Hope this helps!


----------

